# NOOB - Help with AV Setup



## amallano (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally building (hopefully) my dream theater/audio setup. For now, my questions are about the AV receiver/amp/stereo hookup. I will be using the system for 60/40 video/stereo. I "know" great sound/clarity and will be upset if Dark Side of the Moon doesn't floor me.

Soooo I am about to purchase a pair of Paradigm Studio-100 that I want to use in my 5.1 home theater setup. I know I need a Home Theater Preamp/Surround Processor. Let's use the Emotiva UMC-200 as the example (yes, I know it is 7.1). Now, I have been told that if you want the best Stereo sound from CDs/SACDs, etc, that you need a Stereo Preamp. So exactly how do you connect that all together?? I know you can just use the HT Preamp in Stereo mode, but I want the better sound. How do you connect a separate Stereo Preamp AND HT Preamp to the same front speakers? It probably has been asked on the forum, but my searching skills have failed me!

My intended setup:
Fronts/Stereo - Paradigm Studio-100
Center - Paradigm Studio CC-690
Surrounds - Paradigm Studio ADP-590
Sub - SVS SB13-Ultra 
AMP (Fronts) - Emotiva XPA-2
AMP (Center/Surrounds) - Emotiva XPA-3
HT Preamp - Emotiva UMC-200
Stereo Preamp - ??????


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey there how are you tonight ?

No reason to burden yourself with separate stereo preamp and home theater rig, it is all done in the home theater rig. There are a couple ways to hook it up, namely HDMI for most all formats depending on what your source is. I would look to get a good quality processor, the Emotive you mention is great if you will be buying an amplifier to go with it. This unit has a bypass input that lets you do a clean analog attachment via RCA cables for that pure SACD/CD sound you want. Or you can use HDMI to input DSD/SACD two channel or surround.
The other good option these days is a nice multi channel receiver that has the power to run your speakers. You can then set the listening mode to direct, stereo etc etc. with no need for any external amp.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

amallano said:


> Now, I have been told that if you want the best Stereo sound from CDs/SACDs, etc, that you need a Stereo Preamp.


Whoever told you that was verifiably misinformed. That type of claim can (and has) be physically disproved.



amallano said:


> My intended setup:
> Fronts/Stereo - Paradigm Studio-100
> Center - Paradigm Studio CC-690
> Surrounds - Paradigm Studio ADP-590
> ...


That system should do just fine. With the allocation for the st preamp, buy 1 or 2 additional subwoofers.
You'll enjoy better sounding bass on Pink Floyd and movies.

cheers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not a fan of the Emotiva processor...their amps are first rate, but to many things went wrong with their first go, and they don't have Audessey. I would recommend a Marantz preamp 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...2-4K-3D-AV-Preamp/Processor-Networking/1.html Or the 8801 for twice the price...

OR you can go with something like the Denon X4000 receiver use the preamp outputs to your emotiva to run the front 3 and sides then use the Denons amps to run the rears and maybe eventually some front height or wide speakers....


----------



## Skytrooper (Feb 1, 2014)

I used to be into separates. I now prefer receivers. If your worried about not having enough power, don't. The powered sub helps a lot.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll echo what others have said. Save $$$ skip an analog pre-amp and just use a good pre/pro. 
I also have found some issue with the Emotiva pre-amp HDMI1.3, not branded room correction, lacking many inputs....

Maranta AV7701 is solid (if you qualify there's a giveaway drawing right now)

The AV8801 is also strong as are the pre/pros from Yamaha and Onkyo. Yes another option would be to get the best AVR you can and skip the amps... But more power is fun and doesn't hurt anything. 

Setup can make a much bigger impact on your system than equipment selection typically. Speaker placement and room treatments need to be addressed before any digital room correction is utilized. Once you've gone through the tedium of the whole setup process you'll be very happy with your system. 

Don't forget a good universal remote is your best friend. 

have fun with this whole project


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Question going from a high end avr to a 
pre/pro say a marantz. How much will you notice in terms of sound difference? Say a 7008 to the equivalent prepro


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Heres the problem, you're not going to find an actual pre/pro combo for price of a 7008. Now that being said you CAN get a less expensive reciever such as the Denon X4000 and add an Emotiva amp (say the XPA 3) for a few hundred more which I would consider a considerable upgrade.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Andre 
I have an xpa-5 so I was considering the marantz as a pre or the 7008 avr or even onkyo 

I keep reading that the Denon's are not as full sounding but lean sounding as opposed to the marantz problem is I haven't bin able to compare them


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah well thats part of the fun of HT. Hunting down and listening. I own the X4000 and like the sound just fine, and it was very inexpensive for a reciever with Audessey XT32 and subEq


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Yes, I agree that is true...Their is always something new coming and to try out. I also think the 4000 is a great model from denon I haven't listened to it but I will soon  you can't not like a model that has XT32


----------



## amallano (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far...keep it coming!


----------

